# A Little Arrow Shooting Fun VIDEO!!!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Lately I've been kicking around the idea of producing a wooden Arrow Shooter. I'm not advocating big game hunting with one....just small game and target shooting as I recommend for all slingshots. I've made and tried a few shooters through the years and have recently received permission from Jaybird to produce and sell a version of his design if I wish to do so. 
Today I kept thinking about it as I worked on other orders like I usually do, and this simple modification just struck me out of the blue.

On a break I took my Baby BB Shooter and put on a set of my "Ultra Power" Bands, completely palmed it up with a firm grip, canted it somewhere between 45 and 90 degrees and began shooting a 145 gr. tipped, feather fletched, 2216 Easton GG II arrow with the greatest of ease and success right out of the pouch. Because the forks are so low and the throat so narrow it didn't need any arrow rest except the lower fork when canted. It shoots great as is, but I might put a self adhesive arrow "rug" rest like I use to use on my recurve bows when I shoot traditional "off the shelf." 
Having been an archer since childhood as well, I can tell you that combining two of my loves was just a blast!!!!








The arrow has a special "knob" nock manufactured by me, but everything else is stock. It really is crucial to have a positive grip in the pouch. I did eventually round off two spots on my BB Shooter for more comfort, but it was not necessary, just nice to do since I could.
This is truly something anyone can do. It opens up a whole new venue for slingshots. Unless I am mistaken, I believe this would make this the strongest currently marketed slingshot arrow shooter. Hope everyone has fun watching!!! Please use extra safety if you try it. It really turns my Baby BB Shooter into a different animal altogether!!! Who would have thought so much could be done with "So Little"!!!









UPDATE: 9/210 I liked this grip better today. Still shooting the arrows great!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that really zips them! There is an arrow part of the east coast slingshot torunament this year that I plan on attending. I may have to pick up one of these.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cool, just goes to show what a great little shooter that is.......







I'm just waiting for you to figure out how to shoot a shot put with it...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Perry,

That doesn't look too bad at all. It worked a lot better than I expected.

May I offer a couple of ideas?

(1) The bands are under-tensioned, because the arrow is shorter than a full slingshot draw. Arrow shooting slingshots should be strung short for chin draw. If you retied a couple of inches shorter, you'd get a lot more zip. Also, presuming the arrow is only around 350 grains, then you might get better efficiency out of Gold Winners tied that much shorter so that you have more percentage elongation but the same overall draw tension at chin draw. The lighter bands mean less elastic and less inertia and by drawing to the elastic limit, you reduce the chances of over drawing and skewering your left wrist through the radial artery.

(2) If you're going to the effort of modifying and restringing a BB shooter to shoot arrows, then why not make a scratch-built custom? You could provide for an asymmetrical handle so that you can cant your hand as shown yet at the same time make sure the arrow can't slosh about. I know all your slingshots are symmetrical, but this is a different action to shooting round ball. You could also make a larger, easier to grip handle.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is quite impressive and has much potential. Nice going!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Perry,
> 
> That doesn't look too bad at all. It worked a lot better than I expected.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty sound to me.







I'd really like to see a slingshot that's capable of shooting arrows at 200 FPS!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thats cool, you could probably sell alot of those. good job


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Perry,
> 
> That doesn't look too bad at all. It worked a lot better than I expected.
> 
> ...


Dan you alway try to get me into more work...







I was going for be lazy and use what you have!!!!









Actually I have not given up on creating a "made specifically for archery slingshot" yet, indeed I'm still working on some. However, I hope no one missed the point....which was (that of all things) this Tiny already existing slingshot makes a Fair if not Good arrow launching platform. If you have already bought one from me. Carefully give it a try and let us know how it works out. BTW the key seems to be to cant it as shown, and shoot off the bottom fork. It did not work as well for me shooting with the forks straight up. When I canted it, the shots were flawless if I did my part. It all takes a bit to get use to and feel confident with. Start close to the target and gradually work your way back, even if you are a great slingshot shooter, this is different.

As far as the elastic limit and "short banding" the slingshot I had already thought of doing so right after the video..... through experimentation it only makes sense to do so. However, I suppose it will reduce band life....a longer arrow also would work, but it would also increase the weight. Toss up? Don't know about using my Gold Winner bands..... I feel that part of the arrow shooter problem is that people are not getting enough power to push the arrow weight properly. I'll give them a go and let you guys know what happens.

All I know is that this works.... it works well..... and literally all I did was go and get some of my old arrows, replaced the nock with a bead, replaced my bands with "Ultra Bands" and went to shooting. Shaving a little wood on the sides is something everyone with a file could do. Think of how small all this is!!!! That is a big cool factor for me. If I had take down arrows It could all fit in a hand sized pouch!!!! 
I think I'm still liking it as is.....


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

NICE A+, Shooting arrows is fun and can be very deadly at reasonable distences,and I do like a slingshot that will work with regular ammo and arrows like yours or the one that I use with an easily attached and removed { in seconds ) arrow rest.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool Beans Perry= mebbe some take down arrows,44 cal balls,broadheads, some fishin handline stuff, a magnifyin glass,granola bars, and matches in a fanny pak, and market a SURVIVAL PACK=TA-DAA-> mebbe you get FAMOUSER

























A+ Slingshots said:


> Lately I've been kicking around the idea of producing a wooden Arrow Shooter. I'm not advocating big game hunting with one....just small game and target shooting as I recommend for all slingshots. I've made and tried a few shooters through the years and have recently received permission from Jaybird to produce and sell a version of his design if I wish to do so.
> Today I kept thinking about it as I worked on other orders like I usually do, and this simple modification just struck me out of the blue.
> 
> On a break I took my Baby BB Shooter and put on a set of my "Ultra Power" Bands, completely palmed it up with a firm grip, canted it somewhere between 45 and 90 degrees and began shooting a 145 gr. tipped, feather fletched, 2216 Easton GG II arrow with the greatest of ease and success right out of the pouch. Because the forks are so low and the throat so narrow it didn't need any arrow rest except the lower fork when canted. It shoots great as is, but I might put a self adhesive arrow "rug" rest like I use to use on my recurve bows when I shoot traditional "off the shelf."
> ...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

BUGAR.... I like the way you think!!!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Perry That is a much better concept than the one I made. How many pounds pull at your draw lenghth are the bands and also can you rent borrow or steal a crono it looks like your zippin those arrows.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Perry great idea.I have an idea that might make it a little better.Make your shallow throat V shaped in the bottom and put Bow shelf material on the V.Maybe put a 1/8"groove in the bottom of the V and shoot the cock feather down.You will be able to shoot it straight up and down and still be able to shoot horizonal and shoot balls either way.Also make handle a little longer so you can add fishing reel.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Perry great idea.I have an idea that might make it a little better.Make your shallow throat V shaped in the bottom and put Bow shelf material on the V.Maybe put a 1/8"groove in the bottom of the V and shoot the cock feather down.You will be able to shoot it straight up and down and still be able to shoot horizonal and shoot balls either way.Also make handle a little longer so you can add fishing reel.


Thanks Jay.... I'll give it a try!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Perry That is a much better concept than the one I made. How many pounds pull at your draw lenghth are the bands and also can you rent borrow or steal a crono it looks like your zippin those arrows.


Thanks Man!! I like yours too though.... These bands pull 30-35lbs depending on the draw. I'll have to retest on the scale since after the video I shortened them by an 1". I'm just too broke and poor to buy a chrony.... I even wanted to get one of the ones Jaybird mentioned but had no cash.... oh well one day. 
I would not have though it would have shot so well.... that would be a target bow weight range but it sure handles that arrow good. I may try three bands per side just to see if it will work....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you do try three bands I would love to know the results.


----------



## luresalive (Aug 7, 2010)

If your slingshot pulls 35lbs, would you get better arrow performance from a slightly lighter spine weight , seems maybe 2216 is a little overkill...however the way they were flying they seem to be a very good match, any particular reason for using 2216's in the first place?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW! you are very acurate with that thing. have you tried hunting with it yet?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

luresalive said:


> If your slingshot pulls 35lbs, would you get better arrow performance from a slightly lighter spine weight , seems maybe 2216 is a little overkill...however the way they were flying they seem to be a very good match, any particular reason for using 2216's in the first place?


I have three 2216 shafts that were left over from when I was shooting a recurve bow that I've now given to my son, so I just rigged them up a couple of years ago for a slingshot arrow shooter I was messin' with then. (I've gone through all the stages - recurve, compound, recurve again, then longbow, now a sweet little handmade (by me) Plum Wood native style self bow, so you might guess I've have some archery stuff....and I've sold a lot off.









Since the bands handle that arrow well, It does tell me that it can deliver a heavy arrow...... (queue the Rocky Theme)....that's when the "heavy arrow" vs. "hyper fast light arrow" debate begins. As my "traditional roots" are no doubt already showing.... I favor the "heavy arrow gets more penetration" side. 
THAT BEING SAID, PLEASE LETS NOT TURN THIS THREAD INTO THAT DEBATE.....let's save it for another thread or forum.








I just like shooting arrows PERIOD!!! Trying to shooting them from a slingshot is FUN!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to see some gigged frogs for some southern frog leg BBQ ! OOPS...did I say that out loud ?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> I want to see some gigged frogs for some southern frog leg BBQ ! OOPS...did I say that out loud ?


Sounds like fun!!!! I'll try to shoot em if you'll eat em!!!


----------

